# Suggestions on where to Worship?



## Gage Browning (Jul 6, 2008)

My family and I will be in Galvestion Texas this weekend. I am looking for suggestions as to where we could worship. We are willing to drive a ways but would prefer to stay somewhat close to Galveston if possible.

Anyone?


----------



## Gage Browning (Jul 6, 2008)

*Thanks Joshua*

I thought about Fred's Church. PCA ... to boot! But it's about 1-1/2 hour drive. Hoping for something closer. Next time in Houston though...I'm going to visit to be sure. His particular handling of the Overtures hastened my desire to visit.


----------

